# Un proyecto sencillo para la escuela



## Jaden_Glory (Abr 23, 2007)

Me gustaría pedirles que me ayudaran sugiriéndome un proyecto sencillo para la escuela, ya que me ah pedido un circuito cualquiera, siempre y cuando incluya los siguientes elementos:

*Opto resistencia
*Transistor CI
*Actuador

Eh buscado información en internet y no eh encontrado algo sencillo (hasta proyectos para bioquímica he hallado   ). Así que si me pudieran ayudar, se los agradecería mucho


----------



## jona (Abr 24, 2007)

hay muchas cosas para armar, amplificadores, audiorritmicos, fuentes, secuenciadores, alarmas, etc...

te dejo este link que tiene muchos proyectos.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/proyectos/


----------

